# Have your prepping plans changed over the last year?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Have your prepping plans changed over the last year? Why? Why not?

Are you still preparing for the same scenario(s) as you were when you started?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine have. been wiating to move..so have been eat down some of the more perishable items

Wife said the other day.. "wow the food pantry is low, we will have to restock after the move".


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No nothing new here. At least we finally got to put away the winter clothes and dig out the summer stuff. Makes CC more of a pain.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

No changes here. Just added to what I had. still more work to do


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Things are always changing. Since daughter #2 got married and moved out I moved prepper storage to the bigger bedroom and claimed it. If they come back somebody will be squeezing into a much smaller bedroom. I'll also be setting up my reloading gear on a big desk in the 'new' storage room. Hope to start practicing loading pretty soon.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

with an active POTUS not satisfied with the status quo - been following more potential international & domestic SHTFs ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, all my prepper firearms are 22LR HV. I bought the compact version of the Kimber 22LR kit, four magazines and the hottest HV rounds I could find for the initial break-in and practice. I have a 10/22, but that will soon be joined with their breakdown model.

As for slicing, I went Bradford. I got their 3 and the 4, both in 3V. When you care enough to kill the very best, it has to be a Bradford.

...now if I only knew someone to polish them...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Preparation plans are about the same as they have been most of my adult life. 

We keep a well stocked pantry of short-term, mid-term and long-term food stores. We have a substantial supply of sundry type non-perishables that we continue to add to on a regular basis as well as a lifetime of collecting tools, lanterns, fuel, equipment, useable items etc.

Having more than 1 home adds some challenges to our preparation strategy but other than that we continue to do what we always have done.

Oh, I almost forgot, we are looking at a few nice little firearm and ammo purchases but we just can't make up our minds...but...a boy has to have some goals, right?! :vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not really. Slowed down some on Firearms. Purchases now are something one of us just really wants, the needs are filled. Working more on reloading. Planting more fast growing trees for fire wood resources.
Land improvements are done. I still think natural disasters are the number 1 treat short or longer term. Civil unrest number 2 brought on by political events and or the aftermath of natural disasters.
Unrest could rise to number 1. Seems every week now someone is trying to get a racial incident on a cell phone cam with LE. All of them are setups. Looking for a payday.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I think my own prepping plans have changed somewhat EVERY year as I gradually learned what to store, what NOT to store, HOW to store and how LONG, yadida yadida _YADIDA_.
This year? I learned that I have stored WAY more than I can rotate out, and that some of my food stores are still fine but need to be consumed. Me and my buddy here have been taking a few truckloads of food to the local Catholic Services, to be dispensed to needy families and utilized in soup kitchens. I look at the dollars I spent on that food as an insurance policy which had me covered quite well for a number of years.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

In terms of actual SHTF scenarios such as an emp, economic collapse, or some medical epidemic, yeah. Plans remain the same. But also normal stuff like hurricanes, a death in the family, a house fire--that sort of thing, I'd say yeah, the plans are basically still the same but they're always being refined because the more I do, the more there still is left to be done. I'm still woefully behind. 

So far food storage pantry is full up, we've got some shotguns and handguns and a little ammo in the safe. We manage to produce some vegetables and I know how to can them. 

I'll continue to strive for more hands-on stuff. The rest of 2018 needs to be about more increasing range time, more first-aid training, and keeping healthy and fit. I'm thinking some martial arts training for me and my girls would be a good idea.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I think my own prepping plans have changed somewhat EVERY year as I gradually learned what to store, what NOT to store, HOW to store and how LONG, yadida yadida _YADIDA_.
> This year? I learned that I have stored WAY more than I can rotate out, and that some of my food stores are still fine but need to be consumed. Me and my buddy here have been taking a few truckloads of food to the local Catholic Services, to be dispensed to needy families and utilized in soup kitchens. I look at the dollars I spent on that food as an insurance policy which had me covered quite well for a number of years.


This! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still building. Things look too good in the economy to last. Leading the sheep to slaughter.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

My prepping plans change all the time depending on which one of my wife's personalities I end up talking to on any given day...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Plans changed?? Not so much. Once a hoarder always a hoarder.....well, not really a hoarder, but I do like a healthy supply of functional & practical stuff on hand that could get us thru any number of circumstances. 

Any changes are about learning new skills & ways of doing things and trying to teach others that are willing to learn.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No changes here. What, because Trump is in office I should breath easy? 

If anything I have picked up the pace.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Mine have. been wiating to move..so have been eat down some of the more perishable items
> 
> Wife said the other day.. "wow the food pantry is low, we will have to restock after the move".


You ain't moved yet!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I pledge to keep on keeping on, especially in times like these.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

When Trump got elected, I breathed a sigh of relief and figured we dodged a bullet. Turns out I couldn’t have been more wrong. I’ve restarted building stocks of long term food and now I’m trying to figure out a way to afford to stock some precious metals. I also just finished a complete garden revamp to all raised beds so I’m hoping for an increased harvest with additional canning.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Same threats from natural disasters. I think Civil unrest more likely - EMP more likely. 

I have more family and friends interested in summer vacation/ BOL several taking steps. They have placed full storage containers/ sheds on the place. Several are looking at some "summer cottages " and campers. A couple have campers who plan on bringing them should the need arise. Till then they have fun camping in them. 

Live life - prep balance .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mine have definitely changed. I am buying a house but can't move in for a couple of months. My lease is up in June. Fortunately my parents are gracious enough to let me stay with them for a few months.

This means all my stuff (including preps) is going into storage. On the plus side my parents probably have more food in their pantry than I have in preps. Only thing that isn't going into storage is firearms and ammo. Those stay with me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Mine have definitely changed. I am buying a house but can't move in for a couple of months. My lease is up in June. Fortunately my parents are gracious enough to let me stay with them for a few months.
> 
> This means all my stuff (including preps) is going into storage. On the plus side my parents probably have more food in their pantry than I have in preps. Only thing that isn't going into storage is firearms and ammo. Those stay with me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You getting out of cali? or you just buying a overpriced house there?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> You getting out of cali? or you just buying a overpriced house there?


That little Lady he has been hanging 'round with is gonna domesticate him! Sounds like Momma's boy is darn near PW'd by the little Lady!

He will never get out of Cali now! :vs_lol:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I continue to prep for grid down, which is the most serious situation I can imagine would impact my area. I've had some maintenance done to the home that would be difficult in an emergency, i.e. roof repair, furnace and A.C checkups, and replaced some aging appliances. Got some wood stockpiled, but I need much more.

I'm increasingly concerned about an economic dislocation, and have acted to become more diversified over asset classes and institutions.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> You getting out of cali? or you just buying a overpriced house there?


Unfortunately just buying an overpriced house. I have about 5-7 years until I can bolt from this communist country. My hope is I sell the place for more than I bought it then can buy something really nice in AZ or ID when I retire at 50.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Unfortunately just buying an overpriced house. I have about 5-7 years until I can bolt from this communist country. My hope is I sell the place for more than I bought it then can buy something really nice in AZ or ID when I retire at 50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


But ..... you keep on avoiding the real question here about you and Miss Squatch .... so when is the big date?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I continue to prep for grid down, which is the most serious situation I can imagine would impact my area. I've had some maintenance done to the home that would be difficult in an emergency, i.e. roof repair, furnace and A.C checkups, and replaced some aging appliances. Got some wood stockpiled, but I need much more.
> 
> I'm increasingly concerned about an economic dislocation, and have acted to become more diversified over asset classes and institutions.


Grid down is my biggest concern. It's just to easy. One of our many enemies will get around to it sooner or later.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Grid down is my biggest concern. It's just to easy. One of our many enemies will get around to it sooner or later.


Likewise, I prepare in depth for a grid down scenario. When the lights go down, its gonna get ugly quick.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

on an immediate basis - I've been waiting for the Soros & DNC Black Ops to begin their fall election push ... I think just one avenue will be to instigate summer riots - get the GOP to black eye themselves and disrupt the economy as much as possible ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing has changed here, low level enhancement objectives continue onward.

I have no major objectives to pursue, all have been covered over the decades.

Plenty of guns, ammo, food and everything else imaginable.

Long term storage food is a constant acquisition but at a lower level.

I have been at this for 40 years, blizzard of 78 started it all.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> But ..... you keep on avoiding the real question here about you and Miss Squatch .... so when is the big date?


Well, I don't really like to talk about my personal life but there is no more Lady Squatch. Nice girl but it didn't work out. So I am back on the market.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Well, I don't really like to talk about my personal life but there is no more Lady Squatch. Nice girl but it didn't work out. So I am back on the market.


You must make her feel comfortable and loved before you grab her by the hair and drag her off to your cave. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I am what I suppose could be described as a general purpose prepper. My main concerns are really just anything that interrupts the flow of resources and supplies that most people take for granted. That has not really changed. I am however paying more attention to other possibilities that require items that I may or may not already have. Like some kind of pandemic or unusual natural disaster.


----------



## loverboy (Jun 7, 2018)

I think it should always be renewed every year imo


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Well, I don't really like to talk about my personal life but there is no more Lady Squatch. Nice girl but it didn't work out. So I am back on the market.


not ever eazy with the ladies - on a prepper note I hope your OPSEC stays intact ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No, Natural disasters are still number one mostly short term events but also long term. Civil unrest still number two. Then economic fall out from either. Security first, food , water , shelter all follow.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My list as I look around at what is most likely:

1) Grid down by any means ( Terror, computer hack, rogue country, war, etc. Not if, when. )

2) War ( Probably sooner rather then later )

3) Civil unrest / Civil war ( Pick from a myriad of causes )

4) Economic collapse 

5) See any or all of the above

I have natural disasters covered short of Yellowstone or a dinosaur killer so if anything, I am speeding up my Prep's.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Well, I don't really like to talk about my personal life but there is no more Lady Squatch. Nice girl but it didn't work out. So I am back on the market.


Sasq my boy!

Anytime you need some EXCELLENT advise on snaggin' some wang tang sweet poontang, Slippy's Pike Emporium and Marriage Counseling is always open for bidness for my buddies!:vs_wave:

(DISCLAIMER: Dipshits need not apply!)


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Still planning for natural disasters and civil unrest. The only difference is that I now plan for hurricanes and tornadoes instead of earthquakes and wildfires.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No, hell no!


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

I mostly prepare for SHTF situations that would only last a few months. My reasoning behind this is that I live in an Arizona desert where all water has to be pumped by electricity. Even storing a couple thousand gallons of water will only get us through a few months and for family reasons we are tied to this place. If electrical power isn't restored within those few months we'd either die or be forced to bug out--and we're a bit old to bug out. The closest dependable water supply is the Colorado River and it's 60 miles away. Resupply would be a bitch and my stored fuel wouldn't last forever--if we could even get there and back with my 350 gallon tank.

The advantage to living here when water is available is I can garden outside year round. I grow heirloom plants so I can save seed and not be dependent on outside sources for seed. Our fruit trees are dependable (apple, fig, peaches, nectarines and plums) bearing decent amounts of fresh fruit every year. Our chickens keep us in eggs and occasional meat and I'm building a rabbit hutch for meat rabbits--though God knows there are a bounty of wild cottontails around for hunting. Also, our whole home solar system produces more electricity than we use--thanks to 330 clear, sunny days per year. 

So, the upshot is we're pretty well set to survive any disaster that doesn't permanently wipe out our electrical supply.

A buddy of mine who works for our local power company informed me he isn't all that concerned about an EMP or a Carrington Event because our old fashioned transformers are basically fused and grounded Faraday cages. If such an event were to occur the outage would be unlikely to last more than a few weeks because the power company, while computerized, still has old fashioned manual switches and plenty of replacement fuses for our transformers. I pray to God he's right.

We have a 1984 Dodge Raider that only has a few computerized components, none of which control the carburetor or any other essential system, so it should run. We also have a backup alternator, battery and fuses in a faraday cage. 

Oh, one other item of interest regarding EMP's and such. Even modern cars probably wouldn't be stalled immediately. They would very likely be able to run, in limp along mode, until their batteries were completely discharged.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While most of my preps are design to allow survival of a natural disaster, I've looking at the problem of a civil war due to 
the nature of today's liberals. I like to think it wouldn't last very long, considering that it seems liberals are automatically 
anti-firearm. But with all the unrest and rhetoric calling for violence, I think it is coming. So for the last few months, my 
prepping has been about surviving a civil war. Since my state and many others require you to register as a Dem or Rep 
before you can vote, those records are available. So I guess liberals can access info that will identify who, and where we 
live. One prep is sand bags (I don't have to worry about where to get sand, thank God) to build protection next to the door
so I have a safe place from which to open the door. Will also create a wall of bags under my windows for the same cause.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Still prepping for the same possible scenarios but since most areas of preparedness are basically complete I'm focusing more on night time security and communications.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Same events same order. Not putting as much in to firearms ,way ahead of that game so sending goes into other things.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> While most of my preps are design to allow survival of a natural disaster, I've looking at the problem of a civil war due to
> the nature of today's liberals. I like to think it wouldn't last very long, considering that it seems liberals are automatically
> anti-firearm. But with all the unrest and rhetoric calling for violence, I think it is coming. So for the last few months, my
> prepping has been about surviving a civil war. Since my state and many others require you to register as a Dem or Rep
> ...


I give it less than 24 hours and your "civil war" would be more of a racial based riot than anything else >>> the dumbazz liberals that started it would be in as much - or MORE - jeopardy than the conservatives they were ranting about >>>> the well heeled & celebs found out how the 1992 Central LA rioters viewed them - they were bailing out of Hollywood & Brentwood as fast as their BMWs & Mercedes could speed - once Auntie Maude Waters Warriors started rolling they'd ripping thru Whoopie's & Rosie's mansions just like everyone else's ....


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

100%
Went from but bugging out to bugging in. 

After I started a large garden in my back yard. I have invested to much time and sweat into it just to let it go. We have very naturally rich soil. Turning the garden beds into green houses slowly but surely too.

I'm also stocking up on food, toiletries, and medical/trauma preps to hold us for a year.

Also buying sandbags/wood/sheet metal in the near future to be able to barricade the house.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

*Skills*

I'm still building my beans bullets and band aids but have definitely shifted to learningrelearning skills: sewing knitting, netting, knotting, hearth cooking, communications, working within a group mindset.


----------

